# Jon Boat Decking Questions...



## FurFeathers&Scales (Mar 24, 2008)

Alright, the time has come to "deck out" the ol Jon.

I have a 14' factory Grumman and would like to get some idea of what I am fixing to undertake.  I would like to put a front deck in and some pedistal seats on both benches. 

What I was thinking about doing was putting carpeted plywood over both benches with the pedistal seats on top of that.  What I am planning on putting in are the swivel seats with a short extension you can take out or leave in.

Now for the questions:

1-How do I even get started on the front deck?  I wouldn't mind using aluminum for the decking, but have no idea about building a support structure.  I was to mount a foot-controlled trolling motor on the front at some point.

2-Should I use the aluminum plate for the bench seats as well?  I am going to carpet over them so they don't have to be fancy.  How much weight will they support with those pedistal seats on them?

3-How do I mount the plywood/aluminum to the two bench seats?

4-Should I try to make a compartment over the back for battery and other storage? 

5-I am going to mount a stick steer motor(20) on the back before long-does that influence the way I need to make the other modifications?

This sound stupid?  Anything wrong with my ideas so far?  I have been hunting around on here, but haven't found much info...   lots of good pictures though!  I would like to start simple (benches) and move to the deck.  Any and all help will be greatly appreciated!!

Let me know if you need any info or pics.  I will try to get some pics up soon.
































This is from the front half being under water for a few years...






Not a bad steal for $200...   and the fish finder came with it.


----------



## Corey (Mar 24, 2008)

Hard to think about without a picture...try to gets us some. 

Corey


----------



## wareagle228 (Mar 24, 2008)

Here is a link to mine I did last year.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=104965&highlight=jon+boat+project


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Mar 24, 2008)

FF&sS Post some pics throughout the job. I would like to do this to a jon boat also. 
Wareagle nice boat!


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 24, 2008)

For stick steer, you will want to be low, so leave an area to sit at about bench seat height, and allow your feet to be about current bottom deck height.  

As for your framing and deck, .125 aluminum sheet should do just dandy.  If you get a stronger alloy, and use more structure, you could get by with a little thinner.  My project will probably use some .090 aluminum, but it is 6061 - T6 alloy, so it is much stronger than something in the, say, 3000 series.  Of course, even with .125 or bigger, you need some structure.  Aluminum tubing will work great for that.  I have a whole bunch of this 1/16 wall, 1 x 1 tubing, and I can put it on a 3 foot span, and can stand all my 150 pounds on 1 piece, with very little flex.  That is just one piece, and most structures consist of quite a bit more.  


As they said, post some pictures up.  We are photo addicts.


----------



## FurFeathers&Scales (Mar 25, 2008)

Man wareagle... that is a serious decking project.  I was think more about decking the front for a footcontrol/storage and then having plywood on the two benches so I can put the seats you have in-so I can sit high or low.  I don't want to make the body sooo heavy I can't use it as a pond jumper.

I'll try to remember to take some pictures tonight...


----------



## FurFeathers&Scales (Mar 26, 2008)

Pictures are up...


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Mar 31, 2008)

1-How do I even get started on the front deck? I wouldn't mind using aluminum for the decking, but have no idea about building a support structure. I was to mount a foot-controlled trolling motor on the front at some point.If you look at the pictures I sent you a while back you can partially  see how I did my deck.  I screwed a piece treated 2x4 to the front side of the middle rib. you'll have to do some fitting and trimming to make it fit flush against the rib and the side of the boat, and you will have to cut the top edge of it so that it is level with the gunwhale, seats, etc on the boat. When you get the boards fitted drill your holes through the rib from back to front and then attach the 2x4 with some long wood screws. I used 3  spaced apart top, middle and bottom.  This 2x4 will give a platform to now run a stringer to the front bow seat and across from one side of the boat to the other. I used aluminum angle.  I ran the angle from the top of the 2x4 to the front and notched it hit the seat then I drilled and riveted it to the seat,  I ran the  cross member angle  from one side to the other (2x4 to 2x4)and just drilled it  and screwed it down into the top of the 2x4 along with the braces going to the front.  This should give you a "U" shaped deck frame when attached to the front seat you now have a place to lay your deck.  For added strength I spaced out 2 more pieces of angle and ran from my cross member to the front seat and riveted them in. make sure to space them out where the won't interfere with a seat pedestal when you get ready to install it.  I also made a little support post and riveted it in the center of my cross member going down to the floor of the boat.

For the deck, make a cardboard pattern then cut your plywood. From the front edge to back edge my deck is 44". Once you get it fit pretty close , it helps to take  jig saw and bevel the edges where it meets the sides of your boat. This will help keep from have a gap for stuff to fall into all around the edges and it just looks better.
I used 3/4 inch plywood, painted with water seal and covered with thin indoor/ outdoor carpet from Lowes or  Home Depot... Cheap, easy to work with, and durable-  They had grey  or green.

When the deck is done, lay it in the boat and drill some pilot holes and attach it to your aluminum frame using wood screws. I just went around the edges about  every 8 -10 inches.




2-Should I use the aluminum plate for the bench seats as well? I am going to carpet over them so they don't have to be fancy. How much weight will they support with those pedistal seats on them?

I used the plywood and carpet and screwed it down to the  boat bench with about 8 wood screws. I used a hole saw to pre-cut the hole for the flush mount pedestal sit in on the wood and the boat bench ( do this prior to covering the wood with carpet)   If you use the  flush style "swivel ease" pedestal/bases  you will have to put a bevel on the hole to accomodate a collar welded on the bottom of the base. You can use the jig saw for this too. It doesn't have to be precise or pretty  cause the carpet and base will cover it up, it just need to allow the base to sit flush on the bench. I'm 285 lbs and mine has held up for about 13 years now.

3-How do I mount the plywood/aluminum to the two bench seats? I drilled it  and used wood screws (about 8 )

4-Should I try to make a compartment over the back for battery and other storage?   Back deck is up to you,  I  jsut cut a piece of wood . covered it and laid it across the side flotaion  that was built into my boat.  If you don't have that capabilitly  you can rivet  some angle on the rear of the  back bench and transom for it to lay on. I  put my battery up front under the deck, this  gave me a little more room in back, it's out of the way,  and when you put your motor on, it will help balance out  the boat.

5-I am going to mount a stick steer motor(20) on the back before long-does that influence the way I need to make the other modifications?

 Keep in mind where the steering  controls will eventually be when you a setting up your boat and arranging the seating. 

This sound stupid? Anything wrong with my ideas so far? I have been hunting around on here, but haven't found much info... lots of good pictures though! I would like to start simple (benches) and move to the deck. Any and all help will be greatly appreciated!!

Let me know if you need any info or pics. I will try to get some pics up soon.


----------



## FurFeathers&Scales (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah, wow...   the more I start looking around and pricing the seat brackets/pedestals, lumber, etc...  wow.  But, I'm starting now buying a few things week to week and hope to be on top of it soon...  like 2 more weeks-SO keep your ears peeled and I'll def. give you a call if need be (which I'm sure it will!)  

But, I want to thank EVERYONE for the PM's and feedback I have received about this.  I feel pretty comfortable tackling this.  All the info has really helped me not waste money and finalize my ideas.  Thanks!

Stay tuned for progress pictures...


----------

